# Compression Shorts, Padded Shorts . . . ah who cares?



## eclane78 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey all, I have been riding for two weeks now and I love it. Thought I was going to die the first day, but things are getting better. I have a question when it comes to compression shorts or padded shorts. I battled through the soreness of not riding before, but everyonce in a while I will have a longer day and it gets my "boys" down low a lil sore. I know I shouldn't be sitting but a fat ass like me working on it has to sit sometimes. Are all shorts the same, are different brands better? Are they more of a hassle than anything and I should just ride without? I was looking at some sites and it looked like regular cargo shorts were 80$ granted they were oakley, but damn, is that what I am looking at paying for a decent pair? Thanks for your help.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

$80 isn't too bad for a nice pair of baggies. most people who try them wouldn't go back. at least for xc/am type riding, dj/downhill/freeriders all seem to just wear jean and laugh at people in lycra. if you're going to spend any time actually on the seat, bike shorts help.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

eclane78 said:


> Hey all, I have been riding for two weeks now and I love it. Thought I was going to die the first day, but things are getting better. I have a question when it comes to compression shorts or padded shorts. I battled through the soreness of not riding before, but everyonce in a while I will have a longer day and it gets my "boys" down low a lil sore. I know I shouldn't be sitting but a fat ass like me working on it has to sit sometimes. Are all shorts the same, are different brands better? Are they more of a hassle than anything and I should just ride without? I was looking at some sites and it looked like regular cargo shorts were 80$ granted they were oakley, but damn, is that what I am looking at paying for a decent pair? Thanks for your help.


Biking specific shorts are generally expensive and are generally much better than going without. That being said, I have never paid over $40 for my shorts as I only buy them when I find a sale or deal on the net.

FWIW I am sold on Hoss Ponderosa baggies right now. I have 3 pair I bought online for $35 each but they retail for more like $50.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Def padded baggies are awesome. :cornut::cornut:


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

maybe its your saddle..


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

maybe its your saddle..


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

Padded baggies are worth every nickel. The longer you ride the worse the saddle sore & chaffing will get. Cotton will rub you raw. Butt butter is a great product for a pre-ride lube, or Hemp foot cream from the bodyshop. As far as good shorts I always go with a 1 piece shammy as you won't get rubbed raw by the seam. Like all thier products Pearlizumi & Fox put out some really nice padded baggies, but you will pay for them unless you find them on sale. 80 bucks seems like a lot, but I have shorts well over 5 yrs old that still work great.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

tomsmoto said:


> maybe its your saddle..


I doubt it is his saddle because he just started riding. Everyone goes through this phase and seams in your shorts hurt. I would definitely recommend getting a pair of padded biking shorts. You won't look back. I would recommend looking on ebay because I saw some name brand shorts for 17 dollars counting shipping.


----------



## grnxb (Jan 8, 2006)

try some padded baggies like the Hoss Ponderosa as mentioned earlier. Also, check out the reviews on this site http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/shorts/ and select "overall rating" to have the higher rated shorts listed first. It's a good guide as to what you might want to be looking at.


----------



## RicS (Jul 24, 2007)

I say more important than the short is the saddle. I routinely go out for 4 to 6 hour rides without a padded short. I don't really notice much difference with a pad or without. I definitely notice a difference between saddles. Love the Fizik: I am not recommending riding without pads, only paying close attention to the seat on the bike.


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

I am both a roadie and a mtbr. I just buy non cycling specific shorts that fit right and where my old wore out roadie shorts underneath. The padding deff helps. I do have a pair of mb padded shorts but prefer the previously mentioned method. Also roadie shorts seem to have more padding than mountain biking shorts. 

Right now is a good time to buy as well. The shorts are all on sale. Check out Performance, nashbar, etc. I prefer cannondale and PI but it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

When the ass hurts, generally you look at two things the saddle and the shorts. (Doh).

Lots of people love the padded shorts, lycra or baggies.

I don't I prefer no padding, and compression shorts.

The padding just gets hot and sweaty and causes, monkey butt, for me.

Check out a running store if you don' like padded shorts.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a few pair and for me so far I've gotten what I paid for. My $30 spandex are well ok, my $60 Trek baggies are comfortable for rail trail and short jaunts but nothing beats my pearl izumi attack spandex. like $75 or so. several 40+ mile rides. I now only wear the $30 pair when the bike isn't moving. Or the other 2 pair can ride on thier own.

I could ride in jeans but I'd hurt the next day.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

jalopy jockey said:


> I could ride in jeans but I'd hurt the next day.


That's funny as hell.

When it's cold (to Phoenix standards) my buddy often shows up at the trailhead wearing Levi's and a rubber band around the ankle. He looks like a dork but he doesn't give a crap, and he's a darn good rider


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

eatdrinkride said:


> That's funny as hell.
> 
> When it's cold (to Phoenix standards) my buddy often shows up at the trailhead wearing Levi's and a rubber band around the ankle. He looks like a dork but he doesn't give a crap, and he's a darn good rider


Ruber band 'eh. I don't feel as bad for using and old tube now.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

jalopy jockey said:


> Ruber band 'eh. I don't feel as bad for using and old tube now.


haha, i got you both beat. when i come home from work and just wanna run down the road and back i take one of my wifes hair things and use it to hold my pant leg. she always looks at me really funny when i grab it but she hasnt asked why i get it yet


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

stay away from gel shorts, get something with a chamois, it looks kind of like padding but its really more for sweat absorbsion, keep the area drier and no chaffing. I use the ponderossas also, Ive used most major brands, what it boils down to is fit.
I find the pearl Izumi baggies are either to tight liner or too loose outer, I do like their lycra fit though. 
Specialized makes a nice baggie
some people like to get the lycra shorts and wear their regular non biking baggies over


----------



## ndcouch (May 21, 2007)

I know exactly what oakly shorts you're talking about. Go to www.steepandcheap.com, this site sells one item at a time till its out then change to the next. I've seen those padded oakley shorts on multiple occasions for $25 to $30, great deal considering they are $80 new. You just may have to be willing to wait a few weeks for them to come back. Next time i see them i'm gonna snag a few pairs


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Got the Oakley shorts, and a nice pair of Pearl Izumi's best investment. . .(apart from 4 grand into my bike). . . sturdy material, pratically rip and water proof. Do it.


----------



## Harp (Nov 26, 2007)

When I started riding I didn't wear cycling or padded shorts. Once I started racing I switched to lycra shorts with a chamois and couldn't go back if I wanted. I do have some fox baggies that I got at my lbs on sale with a chamois inside and they seem to work real well for my casual rides but I prefer the lycra when I'm training.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I have tried:

1. Normal shorts + synthetic boxers
2. Cheapie MEC cycling shorts
3. Top of the line Pearl Izumi cycling shorts

On short MTB rides to 8 hour touring days. I find any one just as comfortable as the others, and Option 1 definitely has the lowest cost and dork factor.

YMMV, but as another poster mentioned, I suspect that a good saddle choice is more important.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

Rod said:


> I doubt it is his saddle because he just started riding. Everyone goes through this phase and seams in your shorts hurt. I would definitely recommend getting a pair of padded biking shorts. You won't look back. I would recommend looking on ebay because I saw some name brand shorts for 17 dollars counting shipping.


thats why i was thinking saddle, because he just started riding  pain in the "boys" can definitely be from the seat pointing upward, it'll stab your junk pretty good.

with my WTB speed v seat, it was either poking my ass cheeks, or stabbing my junk. replaced it and now rides are a painfree joy  im sure padded shorts are great, but being wacked in the balls with a pad is still worse than not being wacked in the balls at all


----------



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

I am a roadie and a dirt guy and have tried out a number of shorts. On the road, I have found that I like the Performance Century chamois shorts. The gel shorts are said to be nicer but the gel panel just feels like a diaper to me (and I know, because I also wear diapers like a good NASA astronaut should). I usually buy them on sale for $20-25. Aside from biking, I also threaten to wear them out in public if my wife is wearing something that I don't approve of. 

I also use the Performance baggies and primarily use these in the dirt. The padding in them is not quite as good as in the non-baggy road shorts, but they still get the job done. I want to say I paid $30 for my baggies.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like using roadie lycra underneath a lightweight short. The combination baggies+liner costs ridiculous. Maybe when I get out of college I'll be able to afford more than 2 pairs. I can find good roadie lycra for $40-$50 and just slap them under some cargo shorts.


----------



## liquidtiger720 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm a little unconventional, but...

I wear Nike Pro Compression shorts and whatever lightweight waterproof cargo shorts I have (usually a pair made by The North Face). Havent had a problem with rubbing yet. But my bum hurts- but thats probly cause of the seat, we'll see about that when i change it.


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

I have the Performance "Mesa" shorts. They are great and the cheapest I could find ($24 IIRC). If you have a saddle that works for you, you don't "need" padding but it's still nice to have for very long rides. Then I just wear boxer briefs to keep everything else in control if you know what I mean. But $80 for shorts is retarded.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a pair of Zoic padded baggy shorts that work well. I would definitely look around for a sale before paying retail. Oakley stuff is generally extremely overpriced.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> Oakley stuff is generally extremely overpriced.


...Steepandcheap.com, it takes patience but can reward with great deals...I often see oakley stuff for sale.


----------

